# ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه( نشيد 1 : 2) ...أليست جنسا فاضحا ؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2011)

*ليقبلني بقبلات فمه (نشيد 1: 2)
ما هذه القبلات أليست هذه جنسا فاضحا؟
الرد
(1) لا ينبغي أن ننسى حقيقة هامة أساسية وهي: أن هذا الكلام هو بين عريس وعروس فهو كلام شرعي مقدس وليس علاقة غير شرعية مبتذلة. 
(2) بالإضافة إلى ذلك فهو تعبير عن المحبة الخاصة النقية، ونحن نقول في أقدس عباداتنا بفكر نقي خال من النجاسة: قبلوا بعضكم بعضا بقبلة مقدسة" أي عبروا عن محبتكم بمصافحة مقدسة وليس بقبلة غاشة كما فعل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي سلم المسيح ليد اليهود ليصلبوه، مما اضطر السيد المسيح أن يقول له "أبقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان" (لو22: 48) 
فهل في هذه القبلات غزل فاضح نتاج طبيعة بهيمية مهتاجة كما يدعون؟!! 
أليست القبلات بين العريس وعروسه أو بين الزوج وزوجته شيئا غير فاضح أو مبتذل، فالفاضح والمبتذل هو ما يخص العلاقات غير الشرعية. أما تعبيرات العلاقة الشرعية فليس فيها شُبهةُ ابتذال.
(3) المعنى الروحي لهذا التشبيه: إن الوحي الإلهي قد اتخذ من هذه العلاقة المقدسة بين العريس وعروسه تشبيها للتعبير المجازي عن العلاقة الشرعية التي تربطنا بالله في حب مخلص مقدس.
(4) والواقع أن المعترضين يتجنون على سفر نشيد الأناشيد ويصورون لمن لم يقرأْه أنه كتابٌ من الأدب الهابط المبتذل. وحاشا لكلام الله من الابتذال. وإنما قد غلق على المعترضين فهم هذه التعبيرات الروحية المقدسة، وفَهَمَوها بحسب فكرهم الشخصي ولهذا قال الكتاب المقدس في (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1: 15) "كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين، وأما النجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم". 
(5) دعني أصارحك عزيزي القارئ أنني ترددت كثيرا في أن أورد أيضا كلام السيد المسيح في هذا الصدد حتى لا يساء فهم قصدي. وأؤكد لك أيها القارئ العزيز أنني لا أبغي بهذا الكلام إهانة لأي إنسان لأننا نحب كل أحد ونحترم كل أحد مهما اختلف معنا في الفكر، فالمثل يقول "الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية"، والآن أجد نفسي بعد أن وضحت قصدي (واثقا من محبتكم وحسن ظنكم) أن أذكر كلمات السيد المسيح كما جاءت في (مت7: 6) التي تقول "لا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم". من أجل هذا كانت قراءة هذا السفر ممنوعة على غير الناضجين روحيا، لئلا يضروا أنفسهم إذ يتخذونه بالمعنى الحرفي كما فعل السادة المعترضون، وليس بالمدلول الروحي المراد من هذه التعبيرات المجازية البلاغية عن أقدس رباط حب وهو الحب بين الله وكنيسته المقدسة.

(6) أريد أن أبرهن لك على أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد ليس كما يدعي المعترضون بأنه كتاب غرام مبتذل.
أ- في قول العروس: اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك أحبتك العذارى (نش1: 2) 
من هذه الآية يتضح أنه لو كان السفر غزلا بين حبيبين فهل تقبل الحبيبة أن يشاركها فتيات أخريات في عشق حبيبها، هل تجردت من الغيرة والاحتفاظ بحب حبيبها لنفسها؟! لماذا إذا تقول "لذلك أحبتك العذارى"؟ 
أما المعنى الروحي لهذا الكلام: فهو أن النفس المؤمنة التي تتذوق حلاوة العشرة مع الله لا يمكن أن تهدأ إن لم تجذب آخرين معها ليتمتعوا بنفس النعمة التي تتمتع بها. هكذا فعلت المرأة السامرية التي تقابلت مع المسيح وتغيرت حياتها فهرولت إلى مدينتها السامرة وجذبت أهلها لكي يتبعوا المسيح.

ب- تقول العروس: "اجذبني وراءك فنجري … نبتهج ونفرح بك … بالحق يحبونك". (نش1: 4)
واضح أيضا من كلمات العروس أنها تشرك الآخرين معها في محبتها للعريس، فبعد أن تقول ّاجذبني وراءكّ نسمعها تقول بضمير المتكلمين: فنجري، نبتهج، نفرح بك. وتؤكد ذلك بقولها: بالحق يحبونك. كيف يكون هذا غزل شخصي والكلمات تحمل معنى الشركة المقدسة فجميع المؤمنين المحبين لله معنيين في هذا الكلام. إذن ليس هو موضوع غزل فاضح كما يزعم المعترضون!!

ج- في قول العريس للعروس ارع جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة (نش1: 8)
كيف يكون هذا غزل وهو يسمح لحبيبته أن تذهب إلى الرعاة. ألا يغار عليها؟ ألا يريد أن يحتفظ بحبها لنفسه فلا يرضى أن تفارقه لحظة ولا طرفة عين!!!

المعنى الروحي الذي غاب عن المعترضين هو أن العريسَ السماوي السيد المسيح إنما ينصح النفسَ التي ترتبط به بأن تذهب إلى الكهنة والخدام رعاة الدين لكي ترعى حياتها هناك تحت إرشادهم. 
وهناك العبارات الكثيرة في السفر من هذا القبيل التي ترد على اتهامات المعترضين بالدليل القاطع أن هذا السفر لا يمكن أن يكون غراما بين عاشقين على المستوى الجسدي الجنسي، الذي فهمه خطأً السادة المعترضون!! وإنما هو سفر مقدس بمعانيه السامية في تعبيرات مجازية لا يدركها الجسدانيون الشهوانيون فكل شيء طاهر للطاهرين.

والواقع أن القضية الأساسية التي تجعل الأحباء المسلمين لا يفهمون التعبيرات المسيحية من جهة علاقة الله بالإنسان. أنهم ينظرون إلى هذه العلاقة التي بين الله والناس على أنها مجرد علاقة عبادة لله. أما في الإيمان المسيحي فإن هذه العلاقة هي علاقة حب قوي. فنرى الكتاب يقول: "هكذا أحب الله العالم" (يو3: 16)، وأيضا "نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا" (1يو4: 19)

وعلى هذا المنوال نسج سفر نشيد الأناشيد مستخدما التعبيرات المجازية للمحبة الشرعية بين العريس وعروسه ليظهر بها عمق محبة الله للبشر. أ فتعتبر هذه التشبيهات الشرعية تشبيهات فاضحة مبتذلة؟!!*
منقــــــــــــــــــــول


----------



## Critic (9 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رائع*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 فبراير 2011)

الصليب اغلى وسام على صدور المؤمنين


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## wijdan (1 مارس 2011)

> (3) المعنى الروحي لهذا التشبيه: إن الوحي الإلهي قد اتخذ من هذه العلاقة المقدسة بين العريس وعروسه تشبيها للتعبير المجازي عن العلاقة الشرعية التي تربطنا بالله في حب مخلص مقدس.
> 
> من أجل هذا كانت قراءة هذا السفر ممنوعة على غير الناضجين روحيا، لئلا يضروا أنفسهم إذ يتخذونه بالمعنى الحرفي كما فعل السادة المعترضون، وليس بالمدلول الروحي المراد من هذه التعبيرات المجازية البلاغية عن أقدس رباط حب وهو الحب بين الله وكنيسته المقدسة



صباح الخيرات

أردت أن أضع تعليقاً بسيطاً كان يخطر لي كلما مررت على موضوع يخص نشيد الانشاد سواء في منتديات المسلمين او المسيحيين...
لست بصدد الحديث عن الكلمات والتعابير التي وردت فيه..

إنما كيف حصل وشُبهت محبة الرب لعبادة وعلاقتهم ببعضهم البعض بعروسة وعريس ؟
يعني أقصد انني لم افهم ماوجه الشبه بين الحالتين , وإعذروني ان كان سؤالي او استفساري بسيطاً أو إن كان جوابه أبسط ..
لماذا لم تشبه مثلاً بعلاقة الأب بإبنته ومايسودها من محبة واحترام , بعيداً عن شكل العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة والذي قد يُفهم خطأ من المعاني.


شكراً لتفهمكم 
والسلام..


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 مارس 2011)

> إنما كيف حصل وشُبهت محبة الرب لعبادة وعلاقتهم ببعضهم البعض بعروسة وعريس ؟
> يعني أقصد انني لم افهم ماوجه الشبه بين الحالتين , وإعذروني ان كان سؤالي او استفساري بسيطاً أو إن كان جوابه أبسط ..
> لماذا لم تشبه مثلاً بعلاقة الأب بإبنته ومايسودها من محبة واحترام , بعيداً عن شكل العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة والذي قد يُفهم خطأ من المعاني.



*أهلا بكِ أختي وشكرا لأدبك ومرحبا بأسئلتك.

الله اذا أراد أن يتكلم مع البشر بلُغته هو لما فهم أحد من البشر شيئا، لأن الله مُطلق وغير محدود أما عقل الانسان فمحدود!

لذلك استخدم الله لُغة البشر وأمثالا من علاقاتهم ليفهموا رسالته ويؤمنوا به فتكون علاقة محبة بينه وبينهم.

شُبّه الله بالعريس والمؤمنون بالعروس للتعبير عن الحُب، وإن أخطأ الانسان أمام الله سُمّي هذا خيانة، وان عبد آلهة أخرى سُمّي هذا زنى....الخ. فمن هذا التشبيه نفهم العلاقة ونعرف الخطأ من الصواب.

نقطة أخرى وهي أنه في الكتاب المقدس العلاقة بين الله والانسان لها تشبيهات أخرى كثيرة، وقمة المحبة تتجلى في علاقة الابوة:

[Q-BIBLE]أنا لا أدعوكم عبـيدا بعد الآن، لأن العبد لا يعرف ما يعمل سيده، بل أدعوكم أحبائي، لأني أخبرتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبـي. (يوحنا 15:15)
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]فما أنت بعد الآن عبد، بل ابن، وإذا كنت ابنا فأنت وارث بفضل الله. (غلاطية 7:4)
[/Q-BIBLE]
أما من يُريد أن يفهم الأمور فهما نجسا فلا نقول له الا الآتي:

[Q-BIBLE]كل شيء طاهر للأطهار، وما من شيء طاهر للأنجاس وغير المؤمنين، حتى إن عقولهم وضمائرهم نجسة. (تيطس 15:1)[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2011)

wijdan قال:


> صباح الخيرات
> 
> أردت أن أضع تعليقاً بسيطاً كان يخطر لي كلما مررت على موضوع يخص نشيد الانشاد سواء في منتديات المسلمين او المسيحيين...
> لست بصدد الحديث عن الكلمات والتعابير التي وردت فيه..
> ...



*اهلا حبيبتى مرحبا بيكى وبأسئلتك 
اولا فى الكتاب المقدس يوجد تشبيهات كثيرة لعلاقة الله بالانسان 
ليس فقط علاقة العريس بالعروس 
فنحن مثلا اولاد الله والصلاة الربانية عندنا كما علمنا الرب يسوع تبدأ ب أبانا الذى فى السموات 
اذا هو ابونا 
والله فى الكتاب المقدس استخدم كل التشبيهات الممكنة القريبة منا نحن كبشر لكى نفهم مدى حبه لنا 
اما بالنسبة لاستخدام تشبيه العريس والعروس 
هذا حبيبتى لان علاقة الزواج حسب فكر الله علاقة مقدسة وعهد لا ينقطع 
فما جمعه الله لايفرقه انسان ’هكذا يكون حال الزوج والزوجة فى رباط الزواج المسيحى المقدس 
فهى علاقة حب مقدسة وفى نفس الوقت هى علاقة وعهد ابدى لا يمكن لاى انسان ان يقطعه 
لايوجد انفصال بين الزوج والزوجة ,الابن ممكن ان يترك والده ويعيش فى مكان منفصل وربما يتزوج وينفصل تماما عن والديه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويصير الا ثنان جسدا واحدا 
اما الزوج تحت الظروف الطبيعية لايترك الزوجة ولا هى تتركه الا فى حالة الموت 
وهكذا اراد الله ان تكون علاقته بالانسان علاقة حب نقى وقوى والتصاق لا انفصال فيه وعهد ايضا لايقطع 

اما شكل العلاقة عزيزتى بين الرجل والمرأة الذى تتكلمين عنه فهذة علاقة مقدسة لايوجد بها اى نجاسة 
الكتاب المقدس يقول "ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير دنس "
النجاسة موجودة فى فكر الانسان الذى بخطاياه اهان جسده واهان العلاقة المقدسة فى الزواج وحولها الى علاقات نجسة ولذلك تشوهت صورة هذة العلاقة النقية بين الزوج والزوجة فى ذهن الانسان 

حبيبتى الكتاب المقدس يوصى الرجل ان يحب امرأته كنفسه وكجسده 
وايضا وضع هذا التشبيه على المسيح والكنيسة كالعريس والعروس 
فالمسيح وضع نفسه من اجلها ,والمسيح هو الرأس والكنيسة هى الجسد 

*


----------



## wijdan (1 مارس 2011)

اعتقد أنني فهمت ما شرحتموه هنا

شكراً لكم وأعذروني إن أثقلت بالسؤال...


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (1 مارس 2011)

موضوع ممتاز جدًا. أذكر أني عندما كنت مسلم كنت أستغرب كيف يوجد كتاب كهذا مثل نشيد الأنشاد في الأسفار المقدسة الإلهية ولم تتم مجاوبتي على نحو نمطي من صديقي الأميركي الذي كان يبشرني بالإنجيل ولكنه قال مداعبًا لي إن هذا السفر كان اليهود يحظرون قراءته على من لم يتجاوزون سن معينة...

إذا هي مسألة أن نصبح راشدي العقل والنفس وتنضج رؤيتنا للأمور ولا ننظر للأمور نظرة طفولية كما سبق واعتدنا...

عندما يصيح واعظ مسلم مستنكرًا ما في نشيد الأنشاد أضحك ولا يخطر ببالي سوى جملة واحدة فقط.. نعم هذا ما يقوله نشيد الأنشاد.. وما المشكلة؟ ما الفاضح؟ القبلة فاضحة؟ ربما الفاضح ليس هو القبلة ولكن طريقة تربيتنا الغبية من الأساس والتي جعلتنا كلنا عقد وصرنا مهووسين لأقل الأمور.


----------



## DrGemy (1 مارس 2011)

هل الدين يحتاج إلي نضوج لفهمه 
هل الدين له عمر معين
أليس الدين مناسب لكل مكان وزمان
أنا نفسي أستعجب و أقلق


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2011)

إبراهيم عرفات قال:


> نعم هذا ما يقوله نشيد الأنشاد.. وما المشكلة؟ ما الفاضح؟ القبلة فاضحة؟ ربما الفاضح ليس هو القبلة ولكن طريقة تربيتنا الغبية من الأساس والتي جعلتنا كلنا عقد وصرنا مهووسين لأقل الأمور.



*استاذ ابراهيم احييك على رأيك هذا ,نعم طريقة التربية هى التى نجست الافكار ولوثتها واصبح كل شئ نجس وملوث فى ذهن الناس 
احييك استاذ ابراهيم جبت المفيد 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2011)

DrGemy قال:


> هل الدين يحتاج إلي نضوج لفهمه
> هل الدين له عمر معين
> أليس الدين مناسب لكل مكان وزمان
> أنا نفسي أستعجب و أقلق



*لا لاتستغرب ولا تقلق هذا شئ طبيعى ,الطفل لايستطيع استيعاب كل شئ 
لانه ببساطة طفل وهذا الفرق بينه وبين الناضج الذى لديه خبرة فى الحياة واكتملت قدراته الفكرية والعقلية 
ولا تقلق فالطفل المسيحى ايضا يعرف انها تعبيرات مجازية 
فنحن نربيه ان لايفكر بنجاسة فكرية 
*


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (1 مارس 2011)

> هل الدين يحتاج إلي نضوج لفهمه



سؤال ممتاز. الجواب عليه هو للأطفال كلام وللراشدين كلام آخر. العالم الفيزيائي سيخاطب ابنه الصغير ويقول له إن الشمس قد أشرقت أي أنها تظهر من الشرق ولكنه عندما يذهب لمخاطبة زملائه من علماء الفيزياء فسوف يتحدث حديث مختلف تماما ولا يقول أبدًا الشمس قد أشرقت بل سوف يتحدث عن حركة الأرض حول الشمس وأن الشمس لا تشرق أو تغرب وإنما نحن الذين نتغير في موقعنا من الشمس.. ما دخل الطفل بكل هذه التعقيدات التي تلزمنا ككبار؟ ربما نضج الطفل وعرف أن الشمس لا تشرق ولا تتحرك وإنما الأرض هي التي تدور حول الشمس. 

هناك أيضا مهد الطفولة الإنسانية على غرار طفولتنا نحن وهنا أحيلك إلى كتب مثل مغامرة العقل الأولى لفراس السواح والكتاب الهام "ما قبل الفلسفة" لمؤلفه هنري فرانكفورت. إليك رابطين لهذين الكتابين المهمين واللذين يجيبان على سؤالك الكريم.

ما قبل الفلسفة لـ هنري فرانكفورت



مغامرة العقل الأولى لـ فراس السواح


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (1 مارس 2011)

http://search.4shared.com/q/1/مغامرة العقل الأولى

و

http://www.4shared.com/********/VH72rNnY/_________.htm


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

اللينك لا يظهر بسبب كلمة d o c u m e n t ولكن اللينك الأول يعمل تماماً


----------



## wijdan (2 مارس 2011)

الطيب كيرلس الأورشليمي 

أشكر رسالتك التي وصلتني والتي سعدت بها , لم أستطع الرد بالمثل من خلال الرسائل لأنني ببساطه لم أُمنح بعد هذه الميزة هنا في المنتدى.

شكري لك ولن أنسى الأخت نانسي على سعة قلبها.


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2011)

خاصية الرسائل ستضاف لكِ بصورة تلقائية عند تجاوز 60 مشاركة


----------



## wijdan (2 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> خاصية الرسائل ستضاف لكِ بصورة تلقائية عند تجاوز 60 مشاركة



شكراً جزيلا:16_4_10: , لست مُتطلعه للامر حقاً , إنما أردت أن أشكرهما ولم تكن أمامي فرصة سوى الرد  و الخروج عن إطار الموضوع , أعتذر لهذا.

صباح الخير عليكم


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 مارس 2011)

wijdan قال:


> الطيب كيرلس الأورشليمي
> 
> أشكر رسالتك التي وصلتني والتي سعدت بها , لم أستطع الرد بالمثل من خلال الرسائل لأنني ببساطه لم أُمنح بعد هذه الميزة هنا في المنتدى.
> 
> شكري لك ولن أنسى الأخت نانسي على سعة قلبها.



*لا داعي للشكر أختي العزيزة فلا شكر على واجب. الرب يباركك ويُنير طريقك*


----------



## bob (2 مارس 2011)

*شكرا ليكم اخوتي علي الموضوع الرائع 
شكرا لمن كتبه و كل من رد علي اي تساؤلات*
*الرب يبارك خدمتكم جميعا*


----------



## يا هادى (10 مارس 2011)

*ممكن سؤال

ما مناسبه كتابه سفر نشيد الانشاد؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *ممكن سؤال
> 
> ما مناسبه كتابه سفر نشيد الانشاد؟​*


أخ*ى هــــــادى سفر نشيد الأناشيد سفر كما سبق وأوضحنا فى بداية الموضوع يوضح مدى حب الله لشعبه وكنيستة علاقة حب أبدية .
*


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *ممكن سؤال
> 
> ما مناسبه كتابه سفر نشيد الانشاد؟​*


*و هل الحب ليه وقت معين؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## يا هادى (10 مارس 2011)

*


			يوضح مدى حب الله لشعبه وكنيستة علاقة حب أبدية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


3: 11 اخرجن يا بنات صهيون و انظرن الملك سليمان بالتاج الذي توجته به امه في يوم عرسه و في يوم فرح قلبه

-ماعلاقه هذا النص بحب الله لشعبه لو سمحت ؟​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> 3: 11 اخرجن يا بنات صهيون و انظرن الملك سليمان بالتاج الذي توجته به امه في يوم عرسه و في يوم فرح قلبه
> 
> -ماعلاقه هذا النص بحب الله لشعبه لو سمحت ؟​*


*
"اُخْرُجْنَ يَا بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَانْظُرْنَ الْمَلِكَ سُلَيْمَانَ بِالتَّاجِ الَّذِي تَوَّجَتْهُ بِهِ أُمُّهُ، فِي يَوْمِ عُرْسِهِ وَفِي يَوْمِ فَرَحِ قَلْبِهِ" [١١].

هذه هي الدعوة التي توجهها الكنيسة للعالم للتمتع بوليمة الصليب. إنها تطلب من البشرية أن تخرج من ذاتها، من الأنا... "اُخْرُجْنَ"، حتى يستطعن التمتع برؤية الملك الحقيقي "سليمان الجديد"، وقد توجته أمة اليهود بإكليل الشوك.

خلال البصيرة الروحية يرى المؤمنون التاج السري للمصلوب ألا وهو "غفران خطايانا وإزالة اللعنة"[13].

هذا هو يوم عرسه ويوم فرح قلبه، إذ قدم دمه مهرًا لعروسه!

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/tadros/SongofSolomon.php
​*


----------



## يا هادى (10 مارس 2011)

*


			هذه هي الدعوة التي توجهها الكنيسة للعالم للتمتع بوليمة الصليب. إنها تطلب من البشرية أن تخرج من ذاتها، من الأنا... "اُخْرُجْنَ"، حتى يستطعن التمتع برؤية الملك الحقيقي "سليمان الجديد"، وقد توجته أمة اليهود بإكليل الشوك.

خلال البصيرة الروحية يرى المؤمنون التاج السري للمصلوب ألا وهو "غفران خطايانا وإزالة اللعنة"[13].

هذا هو يوم عرسه ويوم فرح قلبه، إذ قدم دمه مهرًا لعروسه!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دا التفسير المسيحى بس ياترى على ايام النبى سليمان اليهود فسروا النص ده نفس التفسير اللى حضرتك كتبتيه؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> دا التفسير المسيحى بس ياترى على ايام النبى سليمان اليهود فسروا النص ده نفس التفسير اللى حضرتك كتبتيه؟​*



ا*لكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم والجديد يتكلمان عنالمسيح سواء العهد القديم بالنبوات أو العهد الجديد بتحقيق النبوات اذن بلا السيد المسيح الكتاب المقدس لامعنى له فمحوره كله هو السيد المسيح له المجد.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> 3: 11 اخرجن يا بنات صهيون و انظرن الملك سليمان بالتاج الذي توجته به امه في يوم عرسه و في يوم فرح قلبه
> 
> -ماعلاقه هذا النص بحب الله لشعبه لو سمحت ؟​*


*
الاصحاح الثامن:

ترجمة سميث-فاندايك: 11 كَانَ لِسُلَيْمَانَ كَرْمٌ فِي بَعْلَ هَامُونَ. دَفَعَ الْكَرْمَ إِلَى نَوَاطِيرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يُؤَدِّي عَنْ ثَمَرِهِ أَلْفاً مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 
12 كَرْمِي الَّذِي لِي هُوَ أَمَامِي. الأَلْفُ لَكَ يَا سُلَيْمَانُ وَمِئَتَانِ لِنَوَاطِيرِ الثَّمَرِ.

الترجمة العربية المشتركة: 11 كان لسليمان كرم في بعل هامون. سلمه إلى النواطير بألف من الفضة لكل واحد منهم. 
12 لك ألفك يا سليمان ولنواطيرك مئتان، أما أنا فلي كرمي.

الترجمة اليسوعية:  11 كان لسليمان كرم ببعل هامون فسلم الكرم إلى النواطير على أن يودي كل منهم ألفا من الفضة عن ثمره. 
12 إن كرمي الذي لي هو أمامي لك ألف يا سليمان ولنواطير ثمره مئتان.*

*إذا المُتكلم هنا ليس سليمان! فكيف يخاطبه بضمير المخاطب ويتكلم بضمير المتكلم؟؟!*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> دا التفسير المسيحى بس ياترى على ايام النبى سليمان اليهود فسروا النص ده نفس التفسير اللى حضرتك كتبتيه؟​*



*لا يوجد تفسير مسيحي و تفسير للناس اللي على زمن النبي سليمان ! هو تفسير واحد ورسالة واحدة للجميع 

في عام 135م أكد الحاخام أكيبا أهميته العظمى، قائلاً: "الكتاب كله مقدس، أما سفر نشيد الأناشيد فهو أقدس الأسفار، العالم كله لم يأتِ بأهم من ذلك اليوم الذي فيه أعطي هذا السفر".

وجاء في الترجوم اليهودي[2] "الأناشيد والمدائح التي نطق بها سليمان النبي، ملك إسرائيل، بالروح القدس، أمام يهوه الرب العالم كله في ذلك رنمت عشرة أناشيد، أما هذا النشيد فهو أفضل الكل". ​*


----------



## menasonjesus (10 مارس 2011)

الموضوع رائع ربنا يفتح العيون ويمجد اسمه في كل اوان امين


----------



## Critic (10 مارس 2011)

*الاخ مسلم احنا مش مستغربين كلامك لانك بعيد عن الله فلن تفهم شيئ*

*الكتاب يقول لنا عنك و عن امثالك :*

*10 فَأَعْلَنَهُ اللهُ لَنَا نَحْنُ بِرُوحِهِ. لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ يَفْحَصُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أَعْمَاقَ اللهِ.
11 لأَنْ مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ؟ هكَذَا أَيْضًا أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ.
12 وَنَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلِ الرُّوحَ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ، لِنَعْرِفَ الأَشْيَاءَ الْمَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللهِ،
13 الَّتِي نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا أَيْضًا، لاَ بِأَقْوَال تُعَلِّمُهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ، بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، قَارِنِينَ الرُّوحِيَّاتِ بِالرُّوحِيَّاتِ.
14 وَلكِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدَهُ جَهَالَةٌ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ رُوحِيًّا.
15 وَأَمَّا الرُّوحِيُّ فَيَحْكُمُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَهُوَ لاَيُحْكَمُ فِيهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ.
16 «لأَنَّهُ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ فَيُعَلِّمَهُ؟» وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَلَنَا فِكْرُ الْمَسِيحِ.
*


----------



## Muslim_EGY (10 مارس 2011)

ياعم انت على راسى من فوق
نفسى افهم بقى ليه الكتا المقدس مبيفهمهوش الا النصارىدلوقتى اجملة واضحه 
لو فى رد مقنع مدروس قولوه لو مافيش خلاص محدش يقول حاجه
وماتقولوش روحانيات
لان كلام الله لابد ان يتاثر بيه الجميع
اتم بتقولوا انها مجازية
طيب مجازية عن ايه؟

عاوزين رد حكيم يا جماعه بجد


----------



## Critic (10 مارس 2011)

> وماتقولوش روحانيات
> لان كلام الله لابد ان يتاثر بيه الجميع


*على العكس*
*كلام الله روحى يحتاج روح ليفهمه و هذا غير متوفر لديك فمن اين لك بالفهم ؟!!!*

*الكتاب يقول ايضا :*
*15 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ. (تيطس 1)*
 



> اتم بتقولوا انها مجازية
> طيب مجازية عن ايه؟


*انت قرأت الموضوع اصلا !*
*الموضوع ذكر مجازية عن ايه لما تكلف نفسك بالقرائة مش هتعيد و تزيد !*


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2011)

Muslim_EGY قال:


> نفسى افهم بقى ليه الكتا المقدس مبيفهمهوش الا النصارىدلوقتى اجملة واضحه
> 
> عاوزين رد حكيم يا جماعه بجد


 



 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 11 *لأَنْ مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ؟ هَكَذَا أَيْضاً أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ.* 




 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 14 *وَلَكِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدَهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ رُوحِيّاً. *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 مارس 2011)

Muslim_EGY قال:


> ياعم انت على راسى من فوق
> نفسى افهم بقى ليه الكتا المقدس مبيفهمهوش الا النصارىدلوقتى اجملة واضحه
> لو فى رد مقنع مدروس قولوه لو مافيش خلاص محدش يقول حاجه
> وماتقولوش روحانيات
> ...



*هل قرأت الموضوع قبل أن تعترض أخي العزيز؟

ما هو سؤالك بالضبط؟*

*طبعا هناك أشياء نحن نفهمها أفضل منك ولذلك تأتي لنا لنشرحها لك. لا تستطيع أن تُفتي في الديانة البوذية أو الهندوسية أو الاسلامية أو أي ديانة الا اذا سألت أهلها وقرأت كتبها.*


----------



## يا هادى (12 مارس 2011)

*


			يوجد تفسير مسيحي و تفسير للناس اللي على زمن النبي سليمان ! هو تفسير واحد ورسالة واحدة للجميع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى اليهود على ايام النبى سليمان فسروا النص على اساس ان سليمان هو يسوع ؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> يعنى اليهود على ايام النبى سليمان فسروا النص على اساس ان سليمان هو يسوع ؟​*



*يعنى ايه سليمان هو يسوع ؟ مين قال ان سليمان هو يسوع 
سليمان كتب السفر بأرشاد الروح القدس بطريقة شعرية لوصف علاقة الله بشعبه وعلاقة المسيح بكنيسته 
المسيح هو العريس والكنيسة (شعب الله )هى العروس 
اليهود فهموا السفر على انه تشبيه رمزى للعلاقة بين الله (العريس ) والنفس البشرية (العروس )
وبعد مجئ المسيح استطعنا ان نفهم السفر برؤية اوضح واوسع انه يتحدث عن المسيح (العريس )مخلص الكنيسة (العروس )

اذا سواء يهود او مسيحين كلنا فاهمين السفر بنفس الطريقة 
واليهود بيعتبروه قدس اقداس الكتاب المقدس 

وعلى فكرة هذة ليست اول مره يشبه فيها الله فى الكتاب المقدس وفى العهد القديم علاقته بشعبه على انها مثل العريس والعروس 
يعنى التشبيه لم يكن فجائى وعلشان كده اليهود فهموا السفر على انه تشبيه رمزى لعلاقة الله بالانسان 

مثلا اشعياء 62 : 5 
"كفرح العريس بالعروس يفرح بك الهك "
وفى هوشع 2 :19 
"اخطبك لنفسى الى الابد "
ارميا 2 :2 
"ذكرت لك غيرة صباك محبة خطبتك ذهابك ورائى فى البرية فى ارض غير مزروعة "
وهكذا 
لكن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله اى كلام روحى لروح الانسان وليس لجسده ولذلك كلمة الله يحكم فيها روحيا كما يقول الكتاب 
لكن اذا اسقط الانسان نظرته وافكاره الجسدية ومنطقه البشرى على كلام الله بالطبع سيتعثر ولن يفهم قصد الله الحقيقى من كلامه 

*


----------

